# How often should I change PhosGuard?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It is getting yellow in Phosban Reactor after two months.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Should see a distinct discolouration of the media.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's time to change it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks. Going to do it today

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

